

Paul Graham and David Hornik on Bloomberg West [video] - jcr
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/breaking-down-billion-dollar-startup-valuations-1zxUEMyJTYeY8SEMC9Olew.html

======
rdl
Bloomberg West is surprisingly good for a financial news program; the contrast
with CNBC is striking. (although CNBC Asia was pretty good, as I recall, at
least a few years ago)

~~~
thedudemabry
Totally. This is my first view of Bloomberg West, but I was impressed by the
tone of the interview. Very unlike any financial TV-news I've seen before.

~~~
pathy
Agreed, interesting, researched and well paced. I hadn't heard pg speak before
but this was 15 minutes well spent.

------
wyclif
Whenever I hear pg speak, I always forget he's from Great Britain. There isn't
a discernible trace of an English accent in his voice, at least to my ear.
That suggests to me he must have moved to the US at a young age.

I also give big thumbs up to Bloomberg West. The pace of the discussion is
usually just about perfect.

~~~
kami8845
He moved to the US at age 2.

~~~
pg
3\. But tis true I got rid of that funny sounding accent pretty fast.

------
supervillain
Seeing Paul speaks in video for the first time gives the impression that he is
an interesting character, someone like interviewing Nikolai Tesla or Albert
Einstein.

------
guiomie
Omg, her voice and the way she asks questions is so intrusive and annoying.

~~~
kami8845
It was actually very good. She was engaging and it seemed like she not only
knew what she was talking about but also really wanted to know the answers to
the questions she was asking. She was leading the conversation even with 2
such heavy weights at her desk. Good job.

~~~
douglasisshiny
I agree. She got out of the way and let Paul Graham and David Hornik have a
discussion.

